# NORTH AMERICAN AT-6 TEXAN



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 27, 2007)

Pilot's Notes for the HARVARD IIB, the British version of the TEXAN

Regards

Ron

Pilot's Notes

( thank you for correcting my error, Micdrow )


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks again Ron, 

For those of you who dont know the site, here is the link to the Harvard.

Manuals


----------

